# Naming your Tarantula



## AngryMothNoises (May 24, 2012)

So, I am getting two new slings very soon!
An A.Visicolor and a H.Mac

I have a good idea for names for my H.Mac (Charly Shean if its a boy. And Carmelia if its a girl.) But that may be a while untill I can tell its sex.

Its names for my A. Visicolor I am having a hard time with. Any unisex name ideas? My rosie's name is Dex Machina. (we call her Dex for short)

What do you guys name your Ts?

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 25, 2012)

I wasn't planning to name my tarantulas but as each arrived I just named them.  haha.  My A. Versicolors name is "Fang"  My A. Purpurea's name is "Little Buddy"  My L. Parahybana's name is "Tiny Giant"

I am no help with naming other peoples T's though.  haha Sorry!  But congrats on your soon to be additions!  =)


----------



## BrettG (May 25, 2012)

We don't. We named the cat,and 2 snakes,and that was it.We do not see a point in us naming them,and to me it would be asinine to attempt to name 100+ spiders.(not knocking you guys,different strokes for different folks)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shell (May 25, 2012)

Same, I call my tarantulas by their scientific names. To each their own though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (May 25, 2012)

Tarantula number 1, number 2, number 3 and so forth.....


----------



## web eviction (May 25, 2012)

Out of my bunch the only one I named is my P. regalis,
One day I opened her enclosure and she came flying out ran across the room up the table and right up to the top of my corona and stayed there holding a threat pose a couple weeks later I opened her enclosure to add water and again she came flying across the floor into the kitchen and to the glass bottle bin and latched on to a corona bottle took a while to get her off it lol just kinda called her corona since then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beaker41 (May 25, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Out of my bunch the only one I named is my P. regalis,
> One day I opened her enclosure and she came flying out ran across the room up the table and right up to the top of my corona and stayed there holding a threat pose a couple weeks later I opened her enclosure to add water and again she came flying across the floor into the kitchen and to the glass bottle bin and latched on to a corona bottle took a while to get her off it lol just kinda called her corona since then


I read this "cornea", shuddered and had to read it again twice to be sure ... Pokies scare me. 
I named my T's based on how many of the same spiderlings I have, my L. paras are 3 F 1 M ? i think so I named em after charlie's angels. I bought 7 curlyhair babies so Im going to name them after the magnificent 7. Makes for something better to put in the log books than #'s. Besides, I'm sure I'll outlive all of them (jinx) so I'd like a name to mourn instead of a number. "Oh number 3 I'm going to miss you , you always ate , not like number 6 or stupid number 2... " 
So that leaves the ones I only have one of, so I haven't decided past their species name. I wonder how many G. roseas there are named "Rose"... my G. pulchripes will be named "Chaco" , must also because it sounds like a bad ass wrestler name. I think the rest I will attempt to give appropriate names for their country of origen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shay (May 25, 2012)

lady
bill and ted
oscar
henry
dank
rumpilstiltskin
charolette.... gotta have onenamed charolette.   
henry,oscar,bill n ted,and rumpilstiltskin are all unsexed... but they can be unisex names.. why not

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hayden (May 25, 2012)

I have Brittany, Chloe, Louise, Haley, Caroline and Priscilla. People always look at me weird when I say stuff like, "I bought dinner for the girls last night. Brittany ate all of her crickets, I think I'm going to try a roach next week and see how she likes it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## paassatt (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Shell and others who only refer to them by their scientific names. The logic being that with dogs and cats and the like, they will respond to you calling them, while spiders will not. With me, just because I don't give my spiders cutesy little names, that doesn't mean I care for or about them any less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jarmst4 (May 25, 2012)

I've never kept up with names. Too many. My little girls like to name them though. My fav. Is Robert baker. Kids are so weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cmcghee358 (May 25, 2012)

I named my first G. rosea Betsy, after the Itsy Bitsy Spider.

After seeing how cute and shy my wife's A. purpurea sling is. We named it Eeyore.

The A. metallica is tentatively named Lars as it's fairly unisex. The wife thinks Lars the drummer is a douche so she doesn't like that name.

H. incei is named Flint, after a famous dwarf.

I named my G. pulchripes Mia Hamm, because she was a girl and kicked a lot.

The T. gigas is tentatively named O'Brien, after Conan O'Brien just because he will eventually be a very orange spider.

The new 3 A. versicolors I recently got from Ken the Bug Guy, I'm kinda thinking Mo, Larry and Curly.

And if I can talk my wife into letting me buy a certain adult female LP, I'm going to name her Divinyl. Vinyl as in an LP record, and Di added to make it sound feminine.


----------



## maxxxieee (May 25, 2012)

I named mine originally Aeronaulia (Lia for short) as it's a bird spider (L Difficilis) but once it was sexed, we found out that Lia is a boy... so Lia turned out to be named Leo.. just Leo, which fits his furriness and personality.


----------



## Masurai (May 25, 2012)

Right now I name my T's (Sheldon and Penny, plan to add Raj, Howard, Leonard, Amy, and Bernadette in the next few months), but i figured that ad my collection grows I'll name less and less of them.


----------



## Jared781 (May 25, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> I wasn't planning to name my tarantulas but as each arrived I just named them.  haha.  My A. Versicolors name is "Fang"  My A. Purpurea's name is "Little Buddy"  My L. Parahybana's name is "Tiny Giant"
> 
> I am no help with naming other peoples T's though.  haha Sorry!  But congrats on your soon to be additions!  =)


for your LP... the 'Tiny' part of the name wont last very long! lol


----------



## Theist 17 (May 25, 2012)

You could look through different mythologies if you want a name.

 Depending upon whether my G. pulchripes ends up male or female, it will be called either Persephone or Ananse.


----------



## poisoned (May 25, 2012)

Some names are Slovenian, so you may find them funny 

B. smithi - Metod
C. cyaneopubescens - Shaman
A. vericolor - Goa
E. cyanognathus - Egon
T. elenae - Roshka
B. albopilosum - Bruno
P. irminia - Matija


----------



## Clusterwhoops (May 25, 2012)

I'm also trying to think of a name for my female Brachypelma Smithi, I'm gonna go with either Elvira, Morticia, or Tina Fey.


----------



## Vespula (May 25, 2012)

I've got names for all of mine.

B. smithi - Catastrophe
B. vagans - Calamity
G. rosea - Smiling Jack
G. rosea - Elsebeth
P. murinus - Electra
B. vagans - Aragog
B. vagans - Shelob
G. pulchripes - Audacia
A. chalcodes - Minka
P. platyomma - Pechka
A. aberrans - Hildegard

I like to name mine based on personality, but my rosies all end up named after famous psychopaths and murderers (Smiling Jack being another name of Jack The Ripper and Elsebeth being an alternate spelling of the name of the Blood Countess) 

If you're looking for ideas, I suggest going to a baby name website, such as Nameberry, and looking through their lists. I found two of my tarantula names like that, and will use it to find names for my little slings that I'm getting next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eugene (May 26, 2012)

I bought my first T in February and I named him and the following one I purchased, but after those two (now six) I quit. So my only two that I actually call by their "names" are Eugene (P. platyomma) and Harriet (B.boehmei).


----------



## Tweak (May 26, 2012)

My plan is to name mine in patterns because while I like naming them and it makes me feel like the T is unique and mine, but its an inevitability that my collection going to grow much larger than it is now lol. For instance right now I'm naming them after Pokemon so far I have Caterpie (b.albo) Meowth (chaco) Snorlax (a. genic) squirtle (p. metallica) bulbasaur (rufilata) and charmander (OBT) and once I run out of pokemon names I like I'll choose a new pattern like bands or characters or something. Best of both worlds in my opinion


----------



## Thistles (May 26, 2012)

Not all of mine have names, but a few do. I started out with 4 and named them all, but as the collection has grown most are just called by their scientific names. My 2 A. avicularia are Fred and Ginger. I think their pink toes make them look like they're dancing. I also have a A. versicolor named Delilah, but he's a boy. Oops. Name works either way for a technicolor spider. I also have a G. pulchra named Jeremiah. My 3 P. irminia all have "stripperish" names because they seem to like molting with an audience. Brandi, Jade and Diamond were all named after my sister's old roommates. I kid you not, all those girls with those names lived together. I also have a P. ornata named after a Sri Lankan friend of mine, Gauthamie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (May 26, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> Its names for my A. Visicolor I am having a hard time with.


*Female - Röschen

Male - Springer

:biggrin:*


----------



## 8legs2fangs (May 26, 2012)

A. Avic got names princess by my best friend lol future OBT, Regalis, or lividum is gettn named after Rob Zombie!


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 26, 2012)

Silberrücken said:


> *Female - Röschen
> 
> Male - Springer
> 
> :biggrin:*


thoughs names are really pretty! (Is that german?) Spinger would be jumper right? Not sure what Röschen is.

but thank you


----------



## UralOwl (May 26, 2012)

I named my G.Rosea 'Cuddles', but that's mainly just because a fair few people thought I was weird for getting a tarantula and happen to be scared of them, so I just wanted to piss them off.
If I were you though, I'd save 'Cuddles' for any really nasty tarantulas you might one day get, like a P.Murinus, would be much more fitting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silberrücken (May 26, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> thoughs names are really pretty! (Is that german?) Spinger would be jumper right? Not sure what Röschen is.
> 
> but thank you


*Yes, it is German. :biggrin:

Springer does indeed mean "Jumper", and Röschen means "Little Rose".*


----------



## Formerphobe (May 26, 2012)

I started out naming mine _Genus species_ #1, #2, #3, but my daughters said if I was going to have spiders they had to have names...  I pulled names from: books, movies, mythology, descriptive, left armpit... My daughters named some of them.

Aranha, Thistle, Briar, Acacia, Zaranth, Amadeus, Barbell, Charlotte, Alianne, Wirenth, Peluda, Crespo, Sorka, Manora, Benden, Telgar, Caylith, Ruatha, Menolly, Brekken, Aramina, Pitufo, Crayola, Gem, Jewel, Sombra, Masquerade, Mariska, Silhouette, Kitti Ping, Tai, Ossa, Tannasg, Uhuru, Guinan, Faranth, Ramoth, Piemur, Sebell, Orlith, Alaranth, Flash, Huevos, Llaves, Nerilka, Nadira, Cosira, Vindaloo, Wasabe, Donas, Ananse, Mephistopheles, Chaska.

For the most part I tried to be optimistic and use feminine names.  Some have had to be masculinized as the individuals matured and their sex became apparent.


----------



## El Viejo (May 26, 2012)

Only one of the 25 Ts I am now taking care of has a name. It is my first. Her name is Fang. The reason she has a name is because she was a class pet in my elementary classroom when I was teaching. The students in my classes insisted on naming her, so I let them choose a name. They all made suggestions. I narrowed them down to the 5-6 best ones, and then everyone voted. Fang won, so that's her name. Now when I take my critters around to schools for demonstrations, I always take Fang and the kids love her. To me it would be pointless to name the others. I would have to keep a written list in order to remember them  all, and then, for what purpose? It's just too much trouble for me personally.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 26, 2012)

I've been pleasantly surprised with my aging brain to find that I actually remember all their names.  And even with multiples of same species, can tell them apart since they each have subtle (or not so subtle) individual physical and behavioral differences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 26, 2012)

Silberrücken said:


> *Yes, it is German. :biggrin:
> 
> Springer does indeed mean "Jumper", and Röschen means "Little Rose".*


Röschen is soooo cute! I will name it that if its a girl! Thank you.


----------



## emc37 (May 26, 2012)

I only have 14 so it's not too hard for me to keep track of their names      Another reason they have names is to get my arachnophobic roommates used to the idea of me having spiders. I let them name a few, and one of my roomies told me that if any of my Ts escaped she would squash it, unless it was the one she named haha. I think names help "personalize" Ts and make the idea of owning them less foreign for young kids and for others who don't yet "get" the addiction! Even though a T will never respond to its "name" I think it can help outsiders differentiate the Ts we own from the nameless house spider that they killed last week. 

I also don't have multiples of various species, and I don't plan on doing any breeding projects. But if I had a large collection or if I was doing breeding projects I'd definitely have a scientific system like LPF1, LPF2, LPM1, LPM2, etc. cause otherwise things would get way too disorganized & confusing.


----------



## abryan1992 (May 26, 2012)

Only three right now for me, but names are
Aragog: G. rosea 
Covu: Avic. Avic
Shaddix: Chaco


----------



## grayzone (May 26, 2012)

I named my 1st t (Lp) Lunchbox... after he matured my collection started changing a lot. Now i just have pokie (female regalis), the boy pokie (male regalis), ornata, the boy ornata, Jheri ( male curly hair), Kardashian (female curly hair) and Queso (obt) all the other ones dont really have names and i often call them things id get infracted for if i used the word here

Oh yeah my gravid female G. rosea is often called rosie lol


----------



## vixsta (May 27, 2012)

I name mine 

Jimmilina (formerly Jimmy before she was sexed female) - A geniculata
Anita - A Avicularia
Tango & Cash - 2 B smithi
Archie - A versicolor
Choccy - G pulchra
Spazzy - G sp maule
Zazzles - G sp concepcion
Nigel & Nancy - 2 N chromtus
Larry - L parahybana
Gary - C cyneopubescens
Rosie - G rosea
Scarlett - B vagans
Simon - T gigas

And I've forgotten the others... oops


----------



## Theist 17 (May 27, 2012)

Also, I'm looking at a Paraphysa scrofa female right now that I'll call Aeris (Latin - Copper) if I get her.


----------



## Storm76 (May 27, 2012)

I usually pic names according to colors / treats of the T in question. THIS page helps immensely when chosing names, though.


----------



## salmonpink (May 27, 2012)

I named my lasiodora parahybana dora. Lol  lasio dora.  My daughters idea


----------



## Jared781 (May 28, 2012)

Do you guys prefer sexing before naming? i like to determine the sex then pick a name.. makes it easier i guess!


----------



## Perocore (May 28, 2012)

Haha, well, named my B. smithi girlee Iris, my itty bitty 2" A. versi is Tiny, and my latest addition still needs a name...I always name my pets, simply because I find it impossible to view them as something non-living, and not deserving a name. Not to mention I only have a my three...


----------



## thespiderguy (May 30, 2012)

I don't really get into naming them much but my little kids are really excited about having "their own spiders" and naming them. I have 120+ t's in my collection but these are the only ones with names:

3" Lasiodora Parahybana = Pink Legs (by the 4 yr old girl)
5"+ Female Cobalt Blue = Digger (by the 6 yr old boy)
2" Cobalt Blue = Crazy Head (by the 4 yr old girl after he ran out of his enclosure and down my shirt, she wasn't worried just very interested)
5" Male Regalis = Yellow Legs (by my wife)

It is pretty fun to have the kids name a few. The thing I have to watch out for is my 18 month old baby wanting to shake the spiderlings containers and see then run around like crazy for their lives...


----------



## Zeph (May 30, 2012)

I named my cats, but I don't see a point in naming a creature that doesn't respond to its name.  I do refer to my A. versicolor "Neptune" for its pretty blue color, of course it won't be blue forever!  I also named my favorite fish "Gustavo" (as in Gus from Breaking Bad, because it's such a badass killer fish).  Occasionally I'll name a favorite fish/invertibrate/plant if my affection for it is exceptional, but most of my T's will remain their scientific name.


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (May 30, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Do you guys prefer sexing before naming? i like to determine the sex then pick a name.. makes it easier i guess!


One of my roommate's condition of me having T's is that we name them together. We struggle sometimes because we try to find fitting unisex names for them..... doesn't always happen lol

Chloe - Female versi
ebb - L parahybana
Dre - B smithi
Chestnut - H villosella
Codex - GBB
G - C ritae
Caliban - p regalis
Annie - female OBT (cause she's a ginger)
Michael Jordan and Mary Jane - p irminias
Lucy - s calceatum
Boo and Blu - l violaceopes
Franki and Chevy - p cambridgeis
Shere Khan and Prana - c shioedteis


----------



## spiderengineer (May 31, 2012)

I named my H. Lividum wrath seem like a fitting name based on their temper


----------



## MrWindupBird (May 31, 2012)

I usually wait until the sex is known and a personality emerges. Seriously, these little furry things have such interesting and diversified behaviors!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jaycied (Mar 2, 2017)

I have an obsession with naming things, so when I got into this hobby it was no exception. I have:
A. avic named Charlotte
A. versi named Saphira (after the dragon in Eragon)
A. geniculata named Hannah
B. albopilosum named Tonks
GBB named Amortentia (potion from harry potter)
4 Euathlus reds named Amelia, Pepper, Curry, and Salsa
Eupalastrus campestratus named Lilac
G. pulchripes named Felix Felicis (another potion from harry potter)
C. perezmilesi named Itsy
H. sp Columbia named Cupcake
LP named Iris (song by the Goo Goo Dolls)
P. irminia named Tigerlily

I try to stick with mostly female or ambiguous names in the hopes that I have mostly females as none have been sexed yet.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine are all named after characters from Marvel Comics or Mortal Kombat, if I run out of good names from those then I'll probably start raiding Egyptian or Greek mythology for names lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HardPeppers (Nov 11, 2018)

I named my Pink Toe "Terence"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpaceM (Nov 11, 2018)

Only 3 of mine currently have names; my B.emilia "Tequila", my A.Avicularia "Dr.Seukeran", and my P.murinus "Will Owen"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cherri (Nov 11, 2018)

I named my first t (g rosea) Muffet. Turned out to be a male. I had a bunch of Ts stolen, but their names were:
A seemani was Lefty (bf named her)
B hamorri was Quelaag  (Dark Souls spider boss)
Avicularia was Barbra 
P irminia was Skarp
G pulchra was Jingles

Now my g pulchra sling is Shelob (LotR), p irminia sling is Virus, and vinegaroon is Rip (bf named). Thinking of names for pumpkin patch and new b hamorri (female), if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## Bierschneeman (Nov 11, 2018)

i bet Charlotte and Shelob are the most common two names.

My Caribena versicolor is Vlad, because she keeps hanging her victims heads on display  on one section of web.

my Avicularia avicularia, is named Havilah (Avicularia is latin for little bird, so Havilah from fiddler on the roof seemed perfect, "little bird, little havilah")

my Megaphobema robustum is named Spike, Cowboy Bebop reference, because of the martial arts she uses in her cart wheel  of death.

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is Raskolnikov, the murderer from Dostoyevsky's Crime and Punishment 

not named yet,   C. elegans ( easy answer would be dwarf name, but our lizards are all dwarf named)

my wife named her Grammastola porteri and pulchra, thing 1 and thing 2

 (originally the idea was to name the spiders geographical names, Venezuela, Martinique, Chile, Texas, Louisiana or nicknames for geographic names Vinnie, Martin, Chas, Tex, Okie, Louis.

but i dropped this idea)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nolans WIDOWKEEPER (Feb 19, 2020)

if you asked an arachnophobic to name your T they tell you to name it ohheckno


----------



## Colorado Ts (Feb 19, 2020)

Not big on naming spiders...this happened on accident.

I have an Aphonopelma seemanni that was re-housed back in November and it was very stressed for many months. Then it started burrowing and I was telling my daughter that the spider had Dug its burrow. And she asked "What?" so I again explained that the spider had Dug its burrow.

I was showing my daughter the burrow that the spider had Dug, and she thought that I was referring to the spider as *Doug*...so now the spider's name is “*Doug*”. Doug's a pretty nice little girl...

*So Meet DOUG.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Asgiliath (Feb 19, 2020)

So far, I've only named one of my T's. "Big Scary" the stirmi.  Though, I've always thought Barbara would be a charming name for any female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 19, 2020)

@Colorado Ts  I absolutely adore Doug!

I name every single one of my spiders. I usually refer to them casually as "my K brunnipes" or "my diamantinensis" or whatever so people know what I'm talking about, but when they get older and develop very distinct personalities/programming, I'll usually refer to them by a shortened form of the name I gave them.

For example, this is Baron von Butterbean.




I often referred to him as "Butterbean" or "The Bean".

So I'll probably repeat this times *checks notes* 58 individual spiders this point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Feb 19, 2020)

I really enjoy naming my spiders.

Male A. seemani: Dampe (the gravedigger from Ocarina of Time)
Female T. stirmi: Prisca (means "ancient" in Latin)
Female P. murinus: Moto (means "fire" in Swahili)
Female P. cambridgei: Crawlspace
Female N. coloratovillosus: Lucille
Unsexed L. klugi: Verdugo
Unsexed avic: Winnifred

I think I'll always name my spiders, no matter how many I have. I think it's so much fun to come up with names for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mjzheng (Feb 19, 2020)

I name everything , no shame lol

P.auratus female is Sunshine 
A.geniculata is Jingle 
GBB is Jolly
N.chromatus is Grinch 
And my lovely T.albopilosum adult lady is Ilmina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Feb 19, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> @Colorado Ts  I absolutely adore Doug!
> 
> I name every single one of my spiders. I usually refer to them casually as "my K brunnipes" or "my diamantinensis" or whatever so people know what I'm talking about, but when they get older and develop very distinct personalities/programming, I'll usually refer to them by a shortened form of the name I gave them.
> 
> ...


I like Butterbean...what beautiful spider.

Gosh that name is so familiar. I will probably be embarrassed when I recall why I've heard it before...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 19, 2020)

Colorado Ts said:


> I like Butterbean...what beautiful spider.
> 
> Gosh that name is so familiar. I will probably be embarrassed when I recall why I've heard it before...


The former boxer?


----------



## Colorado Ts (Feb 19, 2020)

dangerforceidle said:


> The former boxer?


Yeah I broke down and looked him up...then I remembered, I had watched a documentary on the history of boxing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Feb 19, 2020)

So far my son has named the tarantulas, so we have Hairy Osbourne the LP, and Bumble Bee the GBB, which I thought was fitting because they're like literal transformers of the tarantula world. And then I usually add other silly things to the end for no good reason, like Bumble Beezleborf and Hairy Bananahead. 
Then we have Doom and Lotus, the mantids, and Diardi the Hyllus diardi, Speck the tiny wc jumping spider and Roman the free range jumping spider that lives in the plant corner since last spring.


----------



## Moakmeister (Feb 19, 2020)

I named my first tarantula, a G. pulchripes, Regina. Because in the words of Jon Snow, "she is my queen."

My GBB sling's name is Elsa because I was imagining her building a web palace that looked like Elsa's ice palace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eukio (Feb 20, 2020)

I gave up on naming them after like the fifth spider.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 20, 2020)

I name mine.
Pradesha - Poecilotheria metallica fem
Beckii -Brachypelma hamorii 
Peg(Bundy)- Psalmopoeus pulcher 
Teela- Heterothele Villosella 
C.(is for Cookie)- Psued.sp.blue 
It is pretty easy with a smaller collection admittedly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 20, 2020)

dangerforceidle said:


> The former boxer?


But I named him after beans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cemykay (Feb 20, 2020)

My girlfriend names all of my T´s. I always refer to them with their latin name. Don´t know why, but talking to them with a pet name like with my cats feels weird to me. But I am weird aswell.


----------



## scooter1685 (Feb 20, 2020)

I named several of my spiders, and my wife named a few as well. Generally I refer to them by their specific epithet online, but I always use their names in person. Most are named after characters from books, a few are from movies, and a few are jokes my wife and I share.

G. pulchripes: Aragog (probably a lot of tarantulas with that name)
P. sazimai x2: Ben and Jerry
C. cyaneopubescens x2: Jack and Victor
N. chromatus: Alainn (an Irish word for beauty)
E. cyanognathus: Molly
E. uataman: Kiwi
P. pulcher: Thor
B. boehmei: Tommy Chong
D. diamantinensis: Diamond Rodriguez
G. quirogai: Shelob/Velveta (my wife can't make up her mind)
C. elgans: Cupid
P. machala: Starla
A. geniculata: Bob the Builder (only stopped excavating long enough to eat a cricket since he arrived)
A. geniculata: Domlette

I've always named the animals I keep as pets, regardless of what type of animal. Named all the reptiles I used to breed too, even when we had a large number. I just only named the ones I planned to keep, and not the babies I intended to sell. I'm a hermit though, and I talk to all of my animals. Feels weird to me to address them without a name when I talk to them, sort of like if I addressed my daughter with, "hey girl!" To each their own though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShalaRan (Mar 11, 2020)

Tlitocatl Albopilosum (unsexed): Billie/Billy
Grammostola Pulchripes (unsexed): Sasha
Brachypelma Hamorii: Lucy
GBB: Tuttles

I'm gonna name all my T's, not only cuz I love naming stuff but also to make it easier for my hubby keeping the spoods apart.


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Mar 12, 2020)

T. albo sling - Atwood
T. albo rescue - Sputnik
B. Hamorii - Spider Jerusalem

I name all my pets. Just because they don't really interact doesn't mean they shouldn't have names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColeopteraC (Mar 12, 2020)

I tend to name my T’s and other inverts based on altering or nicknaming their latin name.
I couldn’t help but  make my heteropoda davibowie ‘Ziggy Stardust’...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines (Mar 13, 2020)

Right now, they're all slings, so I'm giving them "temporary names". For example, my T. albo is "SpiderBro", my G. pulchripes is "Sling-a-Ling", B. albiceps is "Tiny" and C. leetzi is "Micron". I have four others, but haven't decided what to name them, or if I'm even going to name them right now. I will change their names when they mature, but I might keep SpiderBro regardless if it's a male or a female. I've kind of grown fond of the name heheh.


----------



## Erica Danielle (Mar 13, 2020)

I only have one T as of now and it’s my first. So of course I had to name him/her. Her (hopefully) name is ST for Shirley Temple (_Tliltocatl albopilosus _of course). If it turns out to be a boy, I’m changing his name to Sue, after the song.

As long as I have 2-3 or such, I’ll probably give them names but as my collection grows, I’ll probably just stick to the scientific names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

